# Steroids and the law



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Found this article here: http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/collins/anabolic-steroids-and-the-law.htm

Its written by a lawyer and whilst American will still apply here in the UK.

How am I most likely to get arrested for steroids?

Probably for selling them to someone who has his own legal problems and is secretly cooperating with law enforcement. You might get a call from an old gym acquaintance asking if you can get him a few vials of steroids. A meeting will be arranged, your old pal will bring along an undercover cop, and you'll be arrested on the spot or after a few further deals.

Of course, anabolic steroid distribution is investigated in a variety of other ways. For example, monitoring news groups and chat rooms on the Internet has become a common approach of federal agents. Trying to sell or buy steroids over the Internet can be an excellent way of getting oneself arrested. It is always best to assume that anyone looking for steroids on the Internet is an undercover police agent. Federal Postal inspectors also monitor the U.S. mails. Suspicious packages coming from overseas or Mexico can be examined. Among domestic parcels, those from California and the Southwest to sites on the East Coast reportedly have a higher probability of attracting attention. Once suspicion is aroused, inspectors will investigate records of prior packages involving the points of origin or destination. If illegal drugs are found in the mail, the U.S. Postal inspectors will often arrange a "controlled delivery" of the package to the designated recipient. If the package is accepted, agents will immediately enter with a search warrant to look for additional drugs. Obviously, sending or receiving anabolics through the mail is risky business.

*What are my chances of being arrested just for personal use possession?*

While most steroid investigations by law enforcement target sellers, either big-time or, lately, even small-time, arrests for personal possession do occur. Often, these arrests arise out of car stops for traffic violations and the steroids are found during a search of the car. For example, I recently defended a case where a police officer found a few syringes after stopping my client for speeding and discovering he had a suspended driver's license. In New York, the possession of hypodermic instruments is a misdemeanor, and my client was arrested on the spot. Fortunately for the client, the officer overlooked a hefty stash of anabolics which was more carefully concealed. While the vast majority of users probably don't get caught, you could be one of the unlucky few. Those who do get caught can suffer serious consequences. The consequences of an arrest include being handcuffed, fingerprinted, and hauled before a judge, while the effects of a criminal conviction may include preventing or interfering with future employment opportunities in many fields such as law enforcement.

If you are arrested for possessing (or selling!) anabolic steroids, the best advice is to remain silent, ask for the opportunity to contact a lawyer immediately, and answer no questions until you speak with him or her. Once you request a lawyer and refuse to talk to the police without one, the police are legally prohibited from questioning you further.

*What happens after the arrest?*

After the arrest processing by police or other law enforcement agents, the next step is generally a court arraignment at which the judge or magistrate will provide your attorney with a copy of the charges against you, and decide whether bail should be set. The purpose of bail is for the judge to help ensure that the accused comes back to court. Whether bail is set depends upon numerous factors, including the seriousness of the charges, risk of flight, prior record of the accused, etc. If an unaffordable bail is set, you could remain in a detention facility while awaiting the resolution of your case. An experienced criminal lawyer can argue against the setting of bail for you.

Of course, a detailed explanation of the progress of a criminal case in state or federal court is beyond the scope of this site, and it is strongly suggested that you consult directly with a criminal defense attorney if you are being investigated or have been charged with a crime.

*What federal laws make anabolic steroids illegal for athletes?*

In the mid-1980's, media reports of the increasing use of anabolic steroids in sports came to the attention of the U.S. government. Between 1988 and 1990, Congressional hearings were held to determine whether the Controlled Substances Act should be amended to include anabolic steroids along with more serious drugs like cocaine and heroin. The majority of witnesses who testified, including medical professionals and representatives of regulatory agencies (including the FDA, the DEA and the National Institute on Drug Abuse) recommended against the proposed amendment to the law. Even the American Medical Association repeatedly and vehemently opposed it, maintaining that steroid abuse does not lead to the physical or psychological dependence required for scheduling under the Controlled Substances Act. (The AMA recommended education, not criminalization, to combat steroid abuse.)

Nevertheless, ignoring these experts, Congress scheduled steroids as Schedule III controlled substances under Title 21 of the United States Code, which regulates Food and Drugs. The legislation was called the "Anabolic Steroids Control Act of 1990. The law applies in every federal court across the country. It places steroids in the same legal class as amphetamines, methamphetamines, opium and morphine. Simple possession of any Schedule III substance is a federal offense punishable by up to one year in prison and/or a minimum fine of $1,000. Simple possession by a person with a previous conviction for certain offenses, including any drug or narcotic crimes, must get imprisonment of at least 15 days and up to two years, and a minimum fine of $2,500. Individuals with two or more such previous convictions face imprisonment of not less than 90 days but not more than three years, and a minimum fine of $5,000, just for simply possessing. Selling steroids, or possessing them with intent to sell, is a federal felony. An individual who sellssteroids, or possesses with intent to sell, is punishable by up to five years in prison (with at least two additional years of supervised release) and/or a $250,000 fine. An individual who commits such a violation after a prior conviction for a drug offense faces up to ten years imprisonment (with at least four additional years of special parole) and/or increased fines.

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

interesting read


----------



## Ari (Sep 11, 2005)

steroid possession for personal use is not against the law in the uk.


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

Ari said:


> steroid possession for personal use is not against the law in the uk.


That is exactly right my intellectual friend! and its not limited there, you may import for personal use, customs or the pigs cannot touch you!

http://www.adfam-parents.org.uk/anabolicsteroids.aspx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The Rave said:


> That is exactly right my intellectual friend! and its not limited there, you may import for personal use, customs or the pigs cannot touch you!
> 
> http://www.adfam-parents.org.uk/anabolicsteroids.aspx


Erm....2 years old?:crazy:


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

It only counts in the UK with medicinal use steroids, so if you're found with UG Lab gear you could still be in trouble. Besides, this is an old thread


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

nine times out of ten, even if you're caught with ug gear, they'll just seize it and caution you....nowt to worry about.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I know a guy in Bristol who was caught with about £10 000 worth of gear in his house about 5 years ago and he only got a caution. Police arent really interested in gear distribution unless you are doing other things like Coke/Ecstacy etc. Theres just no glamour in a steroid bust and most of the tim eit gets knocked back to a caution anyway as most gear users are law abiding citizens just selling to make a bit themselves for their own stuff.

IN the USA its a bit more glamorous as there's a lot of crusading mums and in particular one DA from new York or somewhere that goes around trying to bust up the dealers.

A recent operation on a pharmacy in Florida in think showed GH and Test distribution with false (so say) prescriptions to a lot of athletes. I think even some of the top Olympia stars were on the client list.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

To stay inside the law in the UK - you can import a "personal supply".

Customs define it as £140 at pharmacy prices.

That might last you a year, it might last you a week. They aren't interested in the discrepancy between dosing individuals. Nor are they interested in price discrepancy from country to country. £140 is the guideline they've been given to work with, and the point at which enforcement can apply.

At least, £140 was the figure given in July 2006.


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

rightyho said:


> To stay inside the law in the UK - you can import a "personal supply".
> 
> Customs define it as £140 at pharmacy prices.
> 
> ...


Thats all well and good mate, but how do you know what phamacy prices are?


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

rightyho said:


> To stay inside the law in the UK - you can import a "personal supply".
> 
> Customs define it as £140 at pharmacy prices.
> 
> ...


Some big arms you got there...:lift:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

^^^^

You what mate?????????

I can normally decipher most things but I really am clueless here


----------



## GOTMILF (Aug 31, 2007)

Newb here, Hi.

Quick question on buying personal supply, can your gear still be siezed even if you have a prescription to have the stuff?


----------



## andr0lic (Aug 20, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> IN the USA its a bit more glamorous as there's a lot of crusading mums


 Yea..aint that the truth.. I want to take these crusading closet-whore cock-happy soccer moms and stick their asses with some primo or slip them some winni or ox and in a couple of months, they'll be slogging on my sac..begging me on their knees for some more "stuff" before their husbands come home and I leave again, knowing they may be missing their chance to get some more "juice"....this amazing substance that has finally given them that coveted tight hourglass figure and toned and shapely thighs and buns to satisfy their shallow and simple self-centered selves. This medication that has done for them what all the snake-oil peddled in the U.S. has failed to accomplish, even when used with a healthy lifestyle. Put 'em on their knees in their little slutty worksuits, and let the mates at UK-M one after the other have a time on their perfectly made-up faces, ...Bukkake style


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

andr0lic said:


> Yea..aint that the truth.. I want to take these crusading closet-whore cock-happy soccer moms and stick their asses with some primo or slip them some winni or ox and in a couple of months, they'll be slogging on my sac..begging me on their knees for some more "stuff" before their husbands come home and I leave again, knowing they may be missing their chance to get some more "juice"....this amazing substance that has finally given them that coveted tight hourglass figure and toned and shapely thighs and buns to satisfy their shallow and simple self-centered selves. This medication that has done for them what all the snake-oil peddled in the U.S. has failed to accomplish, even when used with a healthy lifestyle. Put 'em on their knees in their little slutty worksuits, and let the mates at UK-M one after the other have a time on their perfectly made-up faces, ...Bukkake style


 okayyy........

[walks backwards slowly to the door]


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Slamdog said:


> okayyy........
> 
> [walks backwards slowly to the door]


Yeah, & why 'soccer moms'? What about 'baseball moms' or 'padded suit wearing American football nancy moms'??

We English demand answers, you demon!:crazy:


----------



## andr0lic (Aug 20, 2007)

The truth of it is there was a woman who had a son that committed suicide at a rather young age, and there were anabolics found in his room and in his system..so of course she demonized them on a grand scale and testified to congress about how they are the harbingers of death and so on and so forth...Its very tragic what happened to the young kid, but he had a history of depression, and of course the gear was the scapegoat.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

be careful bringng stuff back from abroad should anyone plan it. apparently there are forms and stuff you can fill in available from customs. i baught some stuff from india, ended up in slammer in india for two weeks.. it was really not a nice place people.. be wise and research your stuff!!!


----------



## big-rabbit (Jun 18, 2008)

is there such a thing as legal steroids that u can get from the pharmacy. i dont want to look like a tit and go in and ask is ill just get laughed at.


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

> Is there such a thing as legal steroids that u can get from the pharmacy.


If you are in the UK, then the answer is a definite NO. You will need a prescription from a doctor.

In mainland Europe there are some countries which will sell you steroids over the counter. I've bought some in Spain for example.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

rightyho said:


> To stay inside the law in the UK - you can import a "personal supply".
> 
> Customs define it as £140 at pharmacy prices.
> 
> ...


The guideline is 3 month's supply. If you're on big doses, it may be more difficult to convince them it's personal use but there is no set monetary limit


----------

